# K1 Visa Advice Needed



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hi.. thanks for taking the time to read post. I've been in the Philippines nearly two years and am to be married. 

In trying to figure out the best path for married I've decided getting married in America is the way to go. 

I'm American, no children and never been married. She is from here, single and without children as well. We currently live with each other. 

- Does anyone know the income dollar amount that is required of me for her to get an American K1 visa? 

- How long does this process typically take?

- What paperwork is required to be turned in? 

- Any misc advice from anyone while I go though this process?

Thank you!


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats for the jump. 

I just got married myself, but we did it here in PI instead of the US. 

I was looking at both options and getting married here was the best option for us. So I can’t really give you many ideas about the K1 prior to your marriage. There are many forms that you will need to fill out, not just the single application.

If you need a Form I-864, the numbers mentioned there are 125% of the Federal Poverty Line. You can get the actual dollar figures from Form I-864p which for a 2 person household is just under $20,000. 

Good luck and again congrats.

JM101


----------

